# Personne n'a vu la bourde sur M6 hier ? "Libé sur IPad v2"



## Albin22 (13 Décembre 2010)

Salut a tous, hier en regardant capital sur M6, Un journaliste a assisté a la mise en application du journal Libération et sur un des powerpoint sur la table affichait "Libération sur Ipad v2 "!!!!! Est ce une bourde d'M6 ou est ce moi qui ai mal compris ?


----------



## ScotchE (13 Décembre 2010)

Probablement la seconde version de l'application "libération sur ipad"...

Ou alors ils ont prévu un tel retard que l'ipad V2 sera sorti à l'heure de la validation de leur appli


----------



## hugo76 (13 Décembre 2010)

OUi c'eétait bien l'appli V2 de Libé dont il parlait....


----------



## JC484 (13 Décembre 2010)

mais a part ca, j ai trouve le doc un peu agressif a propos d apple... la grosse pomme veut notre argent... mais vraiment si vous ne voulez pas filer votre argent a jobs... achetez android... sincerement si je ne voulais pas acheter les applis apple, je n aurais pas acheter un ipad...


----------



## Frodon (13 Décembre 2010)

Albin22 a dit:


> Salut a tous, hier en regardant capital sur M6, Un journaliste a assisté a la mise en application du journal Libération et sur un des powerpoint sur la table affichait "Libération sur Ipad v2 "!!!!! Est ce une bourde d'M6 ou est ce moi qui ai mal compris ?



Aucune bourde, il s'agit de la version 2 de l'application Libération, ni plus, ni moins.


----------

